# Ceiling Repair Olathe Kansas :) oh and wallpaper removal.. and texture removal.. and.



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I may have to redo this video.. 480P is not showing it off the way I want to 

Something a bit different.

This couple was really cool. They were retired and the job ended up being a bit more than what was agreed upon.. I let this one slide, they bought me lunch (which we all ate together  ) and gave me a NICE $$ Tip 

Who says ceilings are not fun?!

:thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Those TIPs are always great eh ? I had two customers who gave my guys each a bottle of rum after the job rather than money, and what did I get ? Nada. Boy did I hear about that for a long while !


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Ceilings are one of my favourite things to do, especially here in Colorado where a white ceiling is very common. I painted a house interior recently and tried to convince the owners to let me do something with their dining room ceiling, which had a recessed feature. This lovely retired couple could not get their heads around their ceiling being anything but white. They were great customers, so I almost had to beg them to let me put a simple ceiling medallion FREE! I am doing this next week, so I will put up pics of it when I am done. A simple ceiling Rose ( as We call them in Ireland), couple of colours used on the room and a little Gold leaf looks pretty amazing, very little cost. Cheers for the video!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Those TIPs are always great eh ? I had two customers who gave my guys each a bottle of rum after the job rather than money, and what did I get ? Nada. Boy did I hear about that for a long while !


They probably thought they were boozers, since that's the reputation we painters have anyway. Ha Ha.
You didn't get one because they think you are clean!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> They probably thought they were boozers, since that's the reputation we painters have anyway. Ha Ha.
> You didn't get one because they think you are clean!!!!!! :thumbup:


Okay we'll go with that!:thumbsup:. I'm actually a social drinker only now so I guess that applies. That drinking painter rep has been around a loooong time in these parts. Maybe they think we'd have to be drunk to do this for a living!:whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry I was not on a straffe run when I posted this.. too many shiny things online.. my attention span goes down if too many windows are open at the same time 

Yes, this couple was retired. VERY nice couple!

I LOVE ceilings.. and it is pretty easy to mess up. I am usually on my toes the whole time trying for the "perfect ceiling"..  A bit nerve racking to say the least!


----------

